# url icon for Favorites folder



## GNoME (Oct 14, 2005)

I think MacOSX.com needs an url icon for in the favorites folder as well as when you visit the site.

Here are examples of url icons:

Java.Sun.com 

TopXML.com 


currently I have a star icon set before it. Edited it myself in the prefrences

This is what i found on the internet on favicons.
To add your own icon to your web site. All you will require is a 16 x 16 pixel large .ICO file. The file should be saved with the name favicon.ico (all lower case characters) and uploaded to your web site's home directory.

Most web browsers these days check for the presence of the favicon.ico file in the home directory. To help older browsers detect the file or if you do not want to keep the icon file in your home directory, add the following code into the <head> section of your page:


Code:
<link rel="shortcut icon" href="/favicon.ico">

Replace "/favicon.ico" with the actual location of your favicon.ico file ie: "/icons/favicon.ico".

With the favicon.ico file uploaded and the code in place, any browser capable of displaying a URL icon will load and display the file in the web browser. This is especially a neat feature for those who use Netscape or Opera 7+ with tabbed browsing. If you have multiple tabs open, the tabs will be identified not only with a title but an icon too. Recognizing what Web Site is displayed in which tab will now be even easier.

_How about an X ? _


----------



## mdnky (Oct 14, 2005)

As far as I remember, there's been one for a while.


----------



## bobw (Oct 14, 2005)

You don't like our X


----------



## GNoME (Oct 14, 2005)

well I'm still running xp but am switching to macosx. maybe that's why I can't see your X. 
How come?


----------



## GNoME (Oct 16, 2005)

Well I can see the favicon now on the opening screen of the forum but anywhere else on the site ??? Any special reason for this ?

(I hate to admit it  but I don't like the X   ) -sorry


I made some favicon myself

click to download favicon

it looks like this :







here's another with a slightly bigger 'X'

another favicon

you can make your own favicons at :

http://www.html-kit.com/favicon/


----------



## GNoME (Oct 16, 2005)

Sorry for triple posting but I've been busy   

Here's some more favicons I made

click to download favicon

looks like  :






and here's another:

US Favicon


----------



## mdnky (Oct 16, 2005)

What do you have your browser's cache setting set to?  It sometimes won't display for me when the site has heavy traffic...I have noticed that.  If you don't have a cached copy, that may be the issue.


----------



## GNoME (Oct 16, 2005)

dunno. Alonso just became world champion Formula 1 in Shanghai. (yeaaaaa  )

Anyway these are my favorites favicons I made so far:

A favicon

Here is what it look like






click to download

looks like:






another: (the best one of the lot)

Blue MacOSX favicon






and another:

Playboy Bunny Favicon 






I've checked it in a real url and it looks cool


----------



## bobw (Oct 16, 2005)

> I hate to admit it  but I don't like the X    -sorry



Can't please all the people all the time


----------

